# Am I going to die(leisure battery related)



## Haaamster (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry to be a pain here but I have just added a new leisure battery under my seat and wired it up like this.










Is this OK or am I going to die 8O 
Will my new battery charge like this or am I in for a lot of cursing.
I have looked at Clive,s info and it just confuses me


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks absolutely fine to me hamster,I also have 2 leisure batteries wired in parallel,the only difference is that I have an in line fuse between the 2 positives.

The system will charge ok with whatever onboard charger/solar you have but will just take longer.


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 29, 2010)

Ya an answer, I was afraid everyone was ignoring me  
Thanks Steve.Peace of mind at last.
I know this sounds silly but I have used the same type cable that is used on the engine battery, how do I fit a fuse in that,it seems rather thick to fit a fuse holder.(wish I was more technically minded *sigh*)


----------



## willysjeep (Aug 31, 2010)

*Linking Batteries*

I put two on mine and have connected them with 6mm cable, Because the low draw off you don't need big wires and i have got two fuse holders from the local car spares place they use big fuses on car audio, I used two because one battery is on one side and one on the other, and there might be a chance of the wire shorting out at either end,


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 29, 2010)

No wonder it looks too thick for a fuse, I think I have used 60cm cable cos everyone said use thick stuff.Is this suitable or will it drain my battery?


----------



## willysjeep (Aug 31, 2010)

*Adding Battery*

The cable you have used will be fine, you will still be able to get fuses from Halfords etc, i have used that size cable to my 3000watt power inverter and kept them short, the best rule is make sure the cable is that little bit bigger in size than the cables going from the battery to you accessories, but if the cables pass through any panels make sure they have a fuse both ends,


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I see in your sketch that the terminals are offset to one side of the batteries. If they are the same sort of battery then the polarity of the battery on the right is incorrect.
Pos to Pos. & Neg to Neg.
It may be just your sketch and appologies if I'm insulting your intelligence


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

My understanding is that the fuses placed in the wires connecting the two batteries are only protecting the wiring itself so as long as the two batteries are close together there is little danger of the wiring being compromised ( damaged) you do not "have" to fit a fuse in the connecting wire. Having said that a fuse will add an extra level of protection. :wink: 


Mike


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 29, 2010)

bigbazza said:


> I see in your sketch that the terminals are offset to one side of the batteries. If they are the same sort of battery then the polarity of the battery on the right is incorrect.
> Pos to Pos. & Neg to Neg.
> It may be just your sketch and appologies if I'm insulting your intelligence


Now i'm confused again, no you are not insulting my intelligence that would be pretty hard to do considering I am a bit thick.Apologies only has 1 p by the way  
Can anyone else do a simple drawing like mineof how it should be please.Pretty please


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Haaamster

I think it is just your sketch that is raising doubts with Bazza ...the + and - are reversed in your drawing...they may actually be like that if the batteries are two different makes so don't worry.

All you need to get right is + to + 

and - to -

Mike


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Baz, that's what my drawing was supposed to look like. looks like I just need to add fuses.
Many thanks to all who helped.


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Spykal, going skiing for a few weeks so I want it to be right.


----------



## willysjeep (Aug 31, 2010)

*Battery*

if your batteries are next to each other then i would only make sure there is a fuse on the + going for you motorhome this might or should already be protected, because all you have done is create a big battery,
I like the drawing that was posted very smart,


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I use a very complicated drawing package called Microsoft Paint


----------

